# md5sum



## mharatani (Feb 18, 2009)

Is there any problem with the dvd iso? It's the second time I download the 7.1 version and it's bigger than indicated on the ftp page. Of course md5sum does not match. Any help?


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Feb 18, 2009)

Care to share which server?


----------



## ale (Feb 18, 2009)

Did you noticed that the dvd iso is gzipped?
Could that be the problem?

```
ftp> pwd
Remote directory: /pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/7.1
ftp> ls *dvd*
229 Entering Extended Passive Mode (|||23147|)
150 Here comes the directory listing.
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002     1895702133 Jan 02 23:19 7.1-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso[B].gz[/B]
226 Directory send OK.
ftp> less CHECKSUM.MD5
MD5 (7.1-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso) = bbb47ab60bda55270ddd9ff4f73b9dc8
```


----------



## mharatani (Mar 3, 2009)

Unzipping the file solved the problem. Thanks ale.


----------

